# Help buying a handgun



## Tatyana (Sep 14, 2007)

As a newly single female, I want to buy a pistol to keep in the house. I'm planning on getting conceal carry permit shortly, but do I need it before I can buy a gun? Also, is there a place where I can try out a few guns before buying? I live in Provo. I shot handguns before, but not much.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Tatyana.......you do not need a permit to own or buy a handgun.

Impact guns in West Valley/ Kearns area has some junkie 'loaner' gun's you can shoot, all though, I couldn't find a comfortable one in the bunch..

You may want to read through this post, there is some good info in it....

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=7316

Good luck to you....


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Tatyana,

If your primary use for a gun is home defense, and you haven't fired handguns extensively, I would recommend a 20 guage pump shotgun. You can get them cheaply, they require very little practice to fire accurately at close range, plus the sound/sight of a shotgun is incredibly intimidating. There is nothing quite like the sound of a pump shotgun chambering a shell.

Shooting a handgun accurately at close range under the stress of something like a home invasion is something that even well trained people struggle with and must practice for. It requires a commitment, and firing thousands of rounds of ammunition. If you want to learn by all means go for it. Handguns are small, concealable, and lots of fun to shoot. I would just caution you to recognize the need for regular and considerable range time so that you can carry and if necessary use a sidearm to protect yourself.

If you find yourself in West Valley, go to Doug's Shootin' Sports and talk to Dave -- he'll steer you right and they have a range on site as well.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Since you live in Provo you might want to swing into Rangemasters in Springville. They are pretty good guys, they have an indoor range, and they have a number of handguns that you can rent before you buy. If I remember right, you're rental fee goes towards the purchase of a gun if you do decide to buy one from them. Here's their website: http://www.rangemasters.com/


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Tatyana...Tatyana....

Look at these 'other' guy's trying to give you advise. :roll: ........Archerben? An archery guy, what could he possibly know about guns..?? :? ........ Threshershark?Threshershark...Mmmmmm. I believe that is only a common ocean fish.... :? 
Now......look at my name *.45*....see how that name stands out against the other two? Don't you think with a name like *.45* that _I _would know what I'm talking about ???
For your future reference and your peace of mind Tatyana, only listen to me...just me..

Although, for some weird reason, these guy's have given you some good advice, so.....again, good luck to you !!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Don't you think with a name like .45 that I would know what I'm talking about ???


.45 makes a convincing argument, anyone honest enough to come right out and say they've got .45 of an inch is very unlikely to exaggerate.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

You could just seduce .45 into being your protection, he's meaner than snake piss and from what PRO says he is easy to conceal   _(O)_


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You'd better start running _now_ Guns and Flies !!!

//dog// ..................................................... _O\

:rotfl:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

:shock: :arrow: //dog// *-HELP!-*


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 14, 2007)

You guys are too funny. What if I'm 80 years old and weigh 350 pounds and missing teeth?

But thanks for all the advice.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> You guys are too funny. What if I'm *80 years old *and weigh 350 pounds and missing teeth?
> 
> But thanks for all the advice.


My age !! :shock: *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> You guys are too funny. What if I'm 80 years old and weigh 350 pounds and missing teeth?
> 
> But thanks for all the advice.


in that case I highly recommend that you let the retirement home feed, bath and protect you. 

may I suggest a Bersa thunder 380? or Walther PPK? or, if you want to go with a revolver, I would suggest either a "Lady Smith" or "Air-light Smith" in 38.

Gee

Ps- Frisco Pete and Al Hansen are both very knowledgeable in this category...


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Try out both revolvers and semi-automatics. Revolvers are very simple to use and their mechanics are obvious. Because they are so simple, many prefer them, especially in a high-risk situation. I think that a double-action revolver is an excellent novice handgun. Semis are a little more complicated in operation, with extra controls to be manipulated but not so much that anyone can't become proficient with a little good teaching and practice. One nice thing about the newer semiautomatics is that they have a tactical light rail under the barrel and you can get a purpose-built tactical flashlight and easily attach it. For things that go "bump in the night" this could be a major help.

When you are shooting, keep the range short - 30 ft. or under. Most encounters are at less than 10 feet. Many novices try and group shots on target at 25 yards and get discouraged. Keep it short and realistic.

Just make sure that you get a pistol that fits your hand and trigger finger reach and is light enough for your purposes. A lot of guys will steer you to big guns that they like, but don't fit those with smaller hands (_e.g. the Beretta 92 9mm the military uses_). Just get something that works well with you.

Double-Action (DA) revolvers (the police, not cowboy type) fire with a longer and harder pull of the trigger (DA) if you are in a hurry, or the hammer can be ****ed back first for a shorter, lighter pull (SA or single-action). Check this out when trying different guns.

Double-Action (DA) semiautomatics do the same thing. Many have a "de-****er" lever that takes the place of a safety and lowers the hammer on a loaded chamber for carry and instant use with a DA trigger pull. After the gun fires, or if the hammer is ****ed, the rest of the shots are of the SA trigger pull. Some of these use a safety/de****er lever as well - a bit more complicated.

There are also semis that have a striker-fired (no external hammer) system and with the safeties incorporated in the trigger etc. With these, once you pull back the slide and chamber the round, all trigger pull is the same weight and length of pull and pulling the trigger un-does all the internal safeties. Glocks, Springfield Armory XDs, S&W M&Ps and some others use this system. 
Both this type and the previous DA versions are used by the police.

Lastly, some guns like the WWII GI-style 1911-style Kimbers, Colts, Springfield Armory, RIA and others are SA and have a short, light trigger pull and need a manual safety lever which is applied when a round is chambered for carry. Because of the excellent trigger pull, these are often easy to shoot and are great target pistols. Some feel uncomfortable with a ****ed and loaded gun and the safety on however.

Have sights that are easy to see and line up.

I know that this is a lot of information, but it should help you understand the various systems when you are trying out the different handguns.
For good or bad, there are a lot of brands and models to choose from. If you narrow choices down a bit, feel free to post here for more specific model information.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

> Now......look at my name .45....see how that name stands out against the other two? Don't you think with a name like .45 that I would know what I'm talking about ???


 :rotfl:

You would think so, and I might agree if .45 referred to the modern ACP. However, you prefer the old outdated cowboy action round of the 1800s. I must admit, it's a good gun to hang over the rustic fireplace next to the .45-70 in memory of our ancestors who fought their way across the west.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.corneredcat.com This website, Cornered Cat, is hosted by Kathy Jackson and has a LOT of information geared toward the woman shooter. Take a look, you could even contact her.

I'll second Rangemaster in Springfield,it is a friendly place to try out some guns.

Doc


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

archerben said:


> :rotfl:
> You would think so, and I might agree if .45 referred to the modern ACP. However, you prefer the old outdated cowboy action round of the 1800s. I must admit, it's a good gun to hang over the rustic fireplace next to the .45-70 in memory of our ancestors who fought their way across the west.


Outdated ??!!?!......... You'd better start running too buddy !!!!

//dog// .................................................................................... _O\


----------

